# Tyrael (updated)



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

a few pictures of Tyrael:

sitting by the front door:









keeping watch on the rest of the crew:









under the influence of nip:









sleepy: 









spending some time outside:









passed out on the sofa:









snuggling with his buddy Martell:









hoping there's something on the grill for dinner:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

He looks like such a sweet, relaxed, easy-going kitty.


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

he's pretty mellow. He likes to sit on top of my computer monitor and sort of go into a daze... he looks chubby and happy and relaxed when he does, and we call it his "Cat Buddha" pose.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Those pictures are beautiful! His blue eyes are really striking and the pictures are gorgeous. That snuggling one is too cute.


----------



## rhapsodyblue32 (Dec 1, 2006)

He's beautiful! Is he any particular breed of kitty? His blue eyes are amazing!


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

he's a rescued stray... I had never seen a cat with his coloring before I adopted him, but I have seen several since.

I tease him that he looks just like the cat on the swheat scoop cat litter. :lol:


----------



## lilaccat3456 (Apr 27, 2006)

He is gorgeous! It looks to me like he has some Siamese/Tortie point in him. You are a very lucky person to have such a sweet cat!


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

I am very blessed with my babies. They take good care of me. 

Either Tyrael or Martell sleeps in my arms every night. They are so precious! 

Here's another shot of the boys:











Want to laugh? I don't normally post pics of me, but this is cute. I fell asleep on the bed before dinner, and Martell snuggled under my arm... here's the picture:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

That's cute!! That's sweet!! And I love your quilt!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Such pretty cats!


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

lol, thanks guys!

Tim, that's my favorite quilt, too... although the cats also like this one. And honestly, they get whatever they want. :lol:


----------



## rhapsodyblue32 (Dec 1, 2006)

I had to come look agian :lol: ---his eyes are just captivating! :love2 :love2


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

he's handsome and he knows it! :lol:


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

here's a quick little clip of Tyrael playing with his little white ball.

http://s77.photobucket.com/albums/j44/S ... Tyrael.flv


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The "snuggling" picture is so precious!


----------



## koolkat22 (Dec 27, 2006)

i love it


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

thanks! he is such a precious little guy.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I thought I commented on this post...

Anyway, Tyrael is absolutely stunning. I just love his eyes. They're so gorgeous...*swoons* I'm a sucker for a male with blue eyes...


----------



## jack09 (Dec 13, 2006)

Amazingly colored eyes!!


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

thanks! He really is a special kitty.


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

I am so relieved that he is feeling better:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Awwwww! Sleepy baby :lol:


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

So cute! I just love to watch them play.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I agree, those blue eyes are gorgeous! i love the "sleepy" picture....really striking.


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

:heart


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

rather than start another thread, I'm going to bump this one. 

Here's a shot I took this week. Isn't he handsome? :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow - what a gorgeous cat! :heart

*Nice *picture!

Boy, do I need a new camera!


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Wow, I love his markings... and those piercing blue eyes... what a handsome boy


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Very handsome kitty


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

He's just gorgeous! 
You take the most stunning pictures!


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

thanks! I am glad you like them! 

He is such a precious boy.


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

What a beauty !! :heart


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

What great pictures! You're right, he does look just like the cat on the Swheat litter. Those blue eyes are stunning.


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

when he was a baby he looked exactly like the cat on the Swheat Scoop litter. I always wanted to take a picture of him next to a box of it. :lol:


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

What a handsome boy! :love2 Looks like a few of my babys


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

Bumping this old thread to add a few more pictures. He's a most accommodating subject!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

What a sweetie! I laughed at the picture with his head hanging over the box, and the one with him sleeping on his back is adorable.


----------



## mailyn (Sep 23, 2010)

both are gorgeous! and that's so cute that he sleeps under your arm. we had a couple of kitties we rescued once and I used to wake up and they'd be sleeping on top of me lol


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

rescue cats are so rewarding. They do seem to love a good snuggle. 

When I saw him in the cheese box I laughed so loud that I couldn't believe he was still there after I went and got my camera. 

I love that he sleeps on his back like this. He does it on the bed, the sofa and his cardboard scratch pad. He's also taken to pulling blankets over himself (as well as he can) when he sleeps on the bed. I'll have to try to get a photo - it's adorable!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

My Abby also sleeps on her back. She'll just go to the middle of the family room, roll over on her back with her paws in the air, and fall asleep. I think it's so cute!


----------



## LLM (Dec 24, 2010)

Beautiful eyes!


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

thanks!


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

He almost looks like he's part Siberian. I bet he's a big lover boy!


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

he sure is. He loves to cuddle.


----------

